# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Gina corano?

## bigjoe30

Is she still fighting? Haven't heard anything about her since her lost to cyborg.

----------


## bjpennnn

i am sure she is. Why would she stop, she is still basically the poster girl for womens mma

----------


## bigjoe30

I hope she comes back!!

----------


## bjpennnn

ya she is pretty hot too ha

----------


## bigjoe30

hell yea!! i thought she could have done alot better vs cyborg she didnt look ready for a fight more for a photo shoot, cyborg was definatley ready. i would like to see a rematch.

----------


## amcon



----------


## amcon



----------


## amcon



----------


## bigjoe30

o man she is hot!! i felt bad when she lost.

----------


## bjpennnn

she is super sexy and she is not one of the skinnnny skinny girls ya know i like girls that are a little built but sexy.

----------


## bigjoe30

o hell yea!! need some meat on them.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Hot as he'll no doubt but I would be suprised to see her fight again. She's doing movies these days.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Unfortunately feature films and not Hardcore Porn

----------


## bjpennnn

hahahaha.

----------

